# Another one . . .



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2015)

@phinds I think this end grain was cut with a dull blade and/or just cut too fast, but I wanted to run it past you anyway in case these aren't torn figers as they look to me. Ever seen end grain like this? 



 

This is the face grain....


 

Terrible pics I know but it's all I got from him.


----------



## phinds (Mar 27, 2015)

Yeah, I think you have to be right otherwise those blobs that go from horizontal line to horizontal line would have to be pores surrounded by vasicentric parenchyma and that doesn't look like any vasicentric parenchyma I've ever seen.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2015)

phinds said:


> Yeah, I think you have to be right otherwise those blobs that go from horizontal line to horizontal line would have to be pores surrounded by vasicentric parenchyma and that doesn't look like any vasicentric parenchyma I've ever seen.



Not sure what you just said, unless you said the photo sucks.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 27, 2015)

phinds said:


> that doesn't look like any vasicentric parenchyma I've ever seen.


Totally agree...


----------



## phinds (Mar 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Not sure what you just said, unless you said the photo sucks.


No, I think the photo is probably quite good. It's the end grain cutting that sucks 

The second photo does suck !


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2015)

phinds said:


> No, I think the photo is probably quite good. It's the end grain cutting that sucks
> 
> The second photo does suck !



Yeah I meant to face of the wood is what sucks. I told him the photo was pretty good.


----------

